# Guide Report 1/6/14 Striper! Striper! Striper! Double Limits



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

It was another fantastic day on Lake Livingston this morning with clients Mike and Darrell! The fish were on fire and Mike and Darrell were throwing fish in the boat all day long! If you want to learn how to fish in the winter, right now is time to hop in the boat and go load the coolers!


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

It dont get no better!

I just wonder why the weather gets so nice after I return to work from vacation!


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

I can testify that LLA is the bomb!! They will not just put you on fish, but will teach folks things. I learned a lot from Michael. i fish generally once a week and I know Darryl fishes a lot as well and I learned so much today. Amazing. 
Awesome trip with LLA. 
When they say they can teach it ain't no lie!!
Thanks Michael


----------



## Sancho Gringo (Sep 28, 2014)

Awesome job Mike.


----------



## Notch8 (Apr 24, 2013)

*Whites and stripers*

Went fishing with Mike and Mike with lake livingston adventures. It was not HUMP DAY....but an awesome day. We filled the cooler fast with little effort. This guide service is amazing!! Mike was so helpful explaining how to fish the winter bite. Thanks buddy. Give them a try you will not be disappointed!!!


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

Wow - Great haul!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

nice mess of fish mikes:bounce:.you gonna get a lot of people in trouble for playing hookie from work to do more of that awesome winter fishing.the weather alway sucks on the weekend.


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

The lake was beautiful today before the coming storm. I saw you several times as I moved from spot to spot and as usual you did much better than me even though I did well.


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks Guys! It's great to get all the texts with pictures on your home lakes after trips with us! 

Glen, you're just a little more stealthy about your catching than we are.

This upcoming weather is going to concentrate them even more


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice going.


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

Nice catch. Good job Michael.


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

Lake Livingston Adventures said:


> Thanks Guys! It's great to get all the texts with pictures on your home lakes after trips with us!
> 
> Glen, you're just a little more stealthy about your catching than we are.
> 
> This upcoming weather is going to concentrate them even more


Do you count them double if you make Chevichie out of them while they are still wiggling ?


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

GBird said:


> Do you count them double if you make Chevichie out of them while they are still wiggling ?


if I read right your depth finder reads 33 feet of water.


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

Remember that was taken awhile back and conditions change. Good luck


----------



## jacen (Mar 29, 2012)

That was last year I remember you and your grandson telling me about it did it turn out good


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

It was good. I'm not a big fan of Cevechie but the flavor was as good as I have had. It definitely left a scar on the boys mind watching me fix it in the boat. He brought the left overs home and chased his sister around the yard with it. Great memories.


----------

